# I'm new



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

I know this isn't the proper forum to say this, but its in this section that I've been attending at a guest. Recently I found about this "Wolves in the Water" vid. So I went and got it.

I see that many are still trying to get it, so I decided to host them up for you. And become a board member.

I don't have any fish, or even a tank for that matter. Just enjoyed all the pics and clips. So keep them comming guys.

If anybody has some vids that they are interested in sharing and don't really have a place to do it, let me know and I'll see what I can do









Mstrmind.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Hello, and welcome to p-fury. I'm sure a lot of members will appreciate you hosting that video, it's definately a great flick for anyone interested in piranha's.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

link?


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Xenon said:


> link?


 sorry...link was in the other kazaa thread..but here it is too

This way to vids


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Thank You!!!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

what are you waiting for, go get yourself a tank and some fishes goddamnit!


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> what are you waiting for, go get yourself a tank and some fishes goddamnit!


 hahahahahahaha

The student life doesn't allow that to happen to easily.

I'd love to have one...I find watching the fish so calming and relaxing. Maybe in a year or two once I've graduated.

I do enjoy this forum, so I'll stick around on here.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

dude u could have it if u want , u can pick up a 55 gal full setup for 150-250 bucks , and get 3 reds for 30 bucks , its way worth it , trust me ive had to be creative before in getting stuff, u can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

look in your local buy/sell/trade , its a freekin goldmine


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks...when I'm good and ready to start the investment, I'll check it out.

Currently don't have much time right now, but I'll be sure to get something on the go and when I do...you guys are going to have a lot of really dumb questions asked by me.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

First thing...Welcome to the site!!!
Second.......Thanks for hosting the videos!!!
Third..........Is it just me or is the connection really slow. I am not knocking it, I was just wondering if it was my connection or if a lot of people are downloading??

Thanks again.


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Piromaniac said:


> First thing...Welcome to the site!!!
> Second.......Thanks for hosting the videos!!!
> Third..........Is it just me or is the connection really slow. I am not knocking it, I was just wondering if it was my connection or if a lot of people are downloading??
> 
> Thanks again.


Hey...its not a problem









Usually the connection is pretty good. I'm on a 4 mb line.

but you guys crashed it already once today...hahahahhaa









So I'm going to with the reason its so slow is that there are soo many people downloading it.

Just out of curiosity..what is the rate that you are getting it at??


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

At the moment 14.1kb/sec. Earlier I was at 50kb/sec but it kicked me off.


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Piromaniac said:


> At the moment 14.1kb/sec. Earlier I was at 50kb/sec but it kicked me off.


 haha..yeah..thats when you guys crashed it....I don't care...just about it..its more of a nuisance for you guys.

You'll just have to bear with it...obviously the more people, the slower its going to be...but that is still faster than anything i was able to get of anybody on kazaa.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

OK...lol. How long do you plan to host the vids. I am thinking I might try again when it is later when not as many people would be on.

Again thanks for hosting


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

good stuff man thnx


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Piromaniac said:


> OK...lol. How long do you plan to host the vids. I am thinking I might try again when it is later when not as many people would be on.
> 
> Again thanks for hosting


 I'll leave them up there for quite sometime. I have lots and lots of HD to go around.

If you go to grab them and they are gone...let me know and I'll be sure to put it back up...but I have no intentions or taking it down anytime soon.

So go NUTS


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

wrathofgeo said:


> good stuff man thnx


 You guys are quite welcome.

I wouldn't have found it had it not been for you guys.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

mstrmind said:


> I'll leave them up there for quite sometime. I have lots and lots of HD to go around.
> 
> If you go to grab them and they are gone...let me know and I'll be sure to put it back up...but I have no intentions or taking it down anytime soon.
> 
> So go NUTS :laugh:


 OK, thank you. I am down to 10kb/sec now....lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I edited the topic title real quick so more members can be aware of the awesomeness that lies in this thread.


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I edited the topic title real quick so more members can be aware of the awesomeness that lies in this thread.


 Hahahaha....awesome.

Had I known it would have taken off like it has I would have named it differently

Xenon, you rock


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

when i click to download it opens windows media.

I was wondering if there was a way to save it to my computer.

I now its going really slow but was wondering how i can tell how fast?

Any way to speed it up?


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

nick7marchand said:


> when i click to download it opens windows media.
> 
> I was wondering if there was a way to save it to my computer.
> 
> ...


 right click -> save as.

That should answer all of your questions.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Man, there must be a ton of people downloading these vids. I am down to 2.8kb/sec.......lol. It has been going for over 12 hours now. Looks like this is going to take awhile. But, I hear that it is well worth the wait. Is there anything that can be done to make it go any faster??


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Piromaniac said:


> Man, there must be a ton of people downloading these vids. I am down to 2.8kb/sec.......lol. It has been going for over 12 hours now. Looks like this is going to take awhile. But, I hear that it is well worth the wait. Is there anything that can be done to make it go any faster??


 Well I had to slow down the transfer rate a bit because I've got an assignment due in a few days and kinda need the net. (With all you guys d/l off me, slows me down too) I'll be sure to boost it back up when I'm done.









boosting it back up won't help much when there seems to be quite a few of you d/l it off me too.

But 2.8kps is still faster than what I got off kazaa. Took me about a week to get it.

Just sit tight....its a good show. Worth the wait.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

lol i've been downloading all of yesterday and last night up to now and its at 41%.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Damn, it just kicked me off!!........lol


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

I got kicked off, is there anyway to restart the download without having to start from the beginning??

Thanks


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Did everbody get the boot??


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

use a download resumer incase you guys get disconnected.. it'll resume at the spot you last lost connection.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm gonna wait maybye a few days to try, sounds long.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

hmm, its been at 0kb/s for a couple of hours now....


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

wrathofgeo said:


> hmm, its been at 0kb/s for a couple of hours now....


 You've lost the connection then...sorry about that

I don't care about bandwidth, but you guys keep knocking down my server. Its taking a beating. hahahahaha.

I'm hosting it on kazaa aswell...transfer will be slower, but atleast that way those who don't run a file resuming program can still get it.

The file is being shared under this name 
"IMAX - KillerInstincts - Piranha - Wolf in the Water.mpg"
I'm sure if you type in IMAX and Piranha or something it should come up. My screen name is buzz'nhornets.

Also, for those that arnt running kazaa lite and would like to ... I have been very naughty and placed the install file in the same pfury folder. Here
its the .exe...i'm sure its obvious to figure out.

Hope this will help you out.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx, i was able to get it back up again. 42%...


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

wrathofgeo said:


> thnx, i was able to get it back up again. 42%...


 awesome...I was worried there that you'd have to start again.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

think so


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

khuzhong said:


> use a download resumer incase you guys get disconnected.. it'll resume at the spot you last lost connection.


 I am not familiar with that kind of program. Can you tell me what I need???


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

wow dude u rock for hosting this some of us guys in southern ontario should get to gether our old tank equip and get this guy together a tank just for being such a decent human


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

couldn't find it on kazaa


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Piromaniac said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> > use a download resumer incase you guys get disconnected.. it'll resume at the spot you last lost connection.
> ...


 find and download "getright" or "download accelerator".. there's other programs but those are fine to download and resume at different times.


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

00nothing said:


> wow dude u rock for hosting this some of us guys in southern ontario should get to gether our old tank equip and get this guy together a tank just for being such a decent human


 You Guys ROCK!!!


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Just as a quick side note...I've been hosting the vids for a little over 24hours...and so far I've uploaded 4.5 gig worth of info.

Keep it going guys. Lets see if my ISP will get cranky. hahaha


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

I am downloading WITW right now @ 2.8 kbps.. better than nothing

Thanks alot


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

TRomP said:


> I am downloading WITW right now @ 2.8 kbps.. better than nothing
> 
> Thanks alot


 My upload speed right now is 90kps...so you're not the only one getting a slow speed...hahahahaha


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

that makes sence


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

both vids coming and both at 20+ sorry guys all i can say is DAP download accelerator plus


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

00nothing said:


> both vids coming and both at 20+ sorry guys all i can say is DAP download accelerator plus


 That and you arn't too far away from me either.

You running sympatico?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

nope rogers and i'm in barrie but my dads in niagara and for some reason i always get good connections coming from that region even better than my local ones


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WOOHOO> you rock mstrmind!
took me 11 hrs to finish the nigel vid.. but its all good.. i can finally watch it now. 
thanks!


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

khuzhong said:


> WOOHOO> you rock mstrmind!
> took me 11 hrs to finish the nigel vid.. but its all good.. i can finally watch it now.
> thanks!


 Awesome!!!

You guys are more than welcome.

RockOn!!!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah... i got download accelerator and its going at 14kbs.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

nick7marchand said:


> yeah... i got download accelerator and its going at 14kbs.
> 
> Thanks a bunch


 In the past 36 hours I've uploaded over 8 gig worth of info and a constant rate of approx 80 kbps.

Most have been getting about 2 - 3 kbps.

So enjoy the 14 for as long as it lasts...hahaha


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

just finnished dl'ing and watching wolfs in the water, thnx!

george


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome !!!

btw....2 days...10 gig upload.


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Need help from Klite users!

Installed klite but it asks for kazaa exe from prev. version

Can you host it?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sounds like you might be using an old shortcut


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

winkyee said:


> Sounds like you might be using an old shortcut


Just installed, Shortcut is new

* klite26rc21b*

I hadn`t Kazaa before. Shortcut is new :rasp:


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

took 15 hours but i got the vid. Very nice.

I wish there were more vid on husbandry though and not so much on there life in the wild.


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Neo said:


> winkyee said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you might be using an old shortcut
> ...


 Did you get it working?

Unfortunatly I don't have a previous version of kazaa to host.

Never heard of that problem installing kazaa tho.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i guess its just me, but i only got the first 4 minuets of the movie


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Why is the site offline.. i cant download anymore


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

mstrmind said:


> Neo said:
> 
> 
> > winkyee said:
> ...





mstrmind said:


> Neo said:
> 
> 
> > winkyee said:
> ...





mstrmind said:


> Neo said:
> 
> 
> > winkyee said:
> ...


I hadn`t a single prob with install
i get error when starting kazaa (because there is no kazaa.exe in install. dir and like i understand it shouldn`t even be there - i have to replace prev. or smth).

*HERE IS THE ERROR*


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

TRomP said:


> Why is the site offline.. i cant download anymore


 Yeah, I got knocked off too. I got about 60% of the movies. I think we may have crashed his system again. Give him a little time, he will get it back up when he gets a chance.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

cool!









Like the first part of the vids though. especially the one with whatshisname


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

yeah sorry about that guys.

You nuked her again. I was out all day and didn't know

She'll be back up in a few here. Just bare with me.

Kazaa is still going for those are interested in that method.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm sitting at 76%! I hope you guys are using download accelerator! Because it has a resume funtion!


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

PsychoLes said:


> I'm sitting at 76%! I hope you guys are using download accelerator! Because it has a resume funtion!


 I hope they are too.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

mstrmind said:


> Kazaa is still going for those are interested in that method.


 My KL has been running for days Uploads are constant


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

you getting lots of people getting the vid off you?


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

There you go boys and girls......the server is back up and running.

Sorry about the wait.

Let the uploads begin / Continue.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I downloaded Wolfs, and I only got 13 minutes, should I try again?


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

ZMonte85 said:


> I downloaded Wolfs, and I only got 13 minutes, should I try again?


 For SURE!!!

Might want to think about picking up a download accelerator that supports resume just incase the server gets nuked again. These guys here seem to be pretty good at it....hahahah

but Yes...its about 55 min long...so 13 min will not do it justice.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

I use getright.. great program! Downloading again and this time 3times as fast


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

i got it downloaded and it wont play !! i cant open it in windows media maybe my comp is screwed


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

mats13 said:


> i got it downloaded and it wont play !! i cant open it in windows media maybe my comp is screwed


 Do you have all 540mg?


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

You prolly dont have the new divx xvid etc. What does MPlayer say?
I downloaded both half and I watched both halfs.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Mats is it working jet?

Server is down again








I am patiantly waiting to resume


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

TRomP said:


> Mats is it working jet?
> 
> Server is down again
> 
> ...


 Sorry about making you guys wait. Its exam time here and I've got like 50 million things on the go. I also need my net connection.

So please just bear with me on this...I'll see what I can do to have it up overnight when nobody here is on their comp.

I'll make sure that everyone that wants the vids will get it, just may have to take a bit longer than expected / wanted.

once again,
Sorry about the wait.


----------



## ajaxtheknight (Oct 24, 2003)

For some reason I am recieving a URL not found error, I was just wondering if this was a server issue or if it was at my end. Any help trouble shooting would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

ajaxtheknight said:


> For some reason I am recieving a URL not found error, I was just wondering if this was a server issue or if it was at my end. Any help trouble shooting would be greatly apreciated.


 Its at my end

I had the server down today. Just because of exams and such, we need the bandwidth during the day so I have to shut her down.

I'll put it up at night for as long as I can until I need my internet back...hahaha

So nothing to worry about...its not you, its me.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Can you give a shout wenn your exams are over with and you can host it full-time.

Thanks alot.


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah, I feel kinda bad about hosting the files for such a short time. Didn't mean to tease you guys about it.

My last exam is on the 27th, and it will be back up and full running order for all to grab.

So please be patient and wish me luck on my exams.

I promise you'll get to see the vids.

mstrmind.


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

I Fixed Kazaa , but noone is leeching Wolves in The Water







from me


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Good luck with your exams and dont feel bad.

Good luck


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Dont want to push you or anything but today its the 30th and its not back online and I want to see the documentarys. Youre probably partying ot something..


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

hahahahahahahaha

I have had to reformat my computer (not the server) but I've needed the bandwidth myself to get all the progs and updates back that I had.

I'll probably have it up by sometime tonight.

Sorry for the wait guys.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

No problems m8, tanx for everything


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

I went to get it up and running tonight, and ran into some issues with our ISP and Router....they don't seem to want to play well together. If its not up by later tonight, it will be up tommorow sometime garanteed.


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Just incase everybody hasn't noticed yet....after a long wait.....she is back up and running.









any probs lemme know.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

mstrmind said:


> Just incase everybody hasn't noticed yet....after a long wait.....she is back up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Downloading it as I type. Thanks Alot man!


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

Just completed the download...Thanks man


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Ugenstugen said:


> Just completed the download...Thanks man


 You're Welcome


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks man,getting the nigel video 96% complete right now


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Try *THIS*

It doesn`t work 24h , anyway try


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Neo said:


> Try *THIS*
> 
> It doesn`t work 24h , anyway try


 Nice, thanks for helping out with the load.


----------



## killfishykill (Jan 13, 2004)

so which do i download neo? wolves in the water same as with nigel? ima just start download tonite and go to sleep, thanks for hosting. cuz i want to watch it!


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

killfishykill said:


> so which do i download neo? wolves in the water same as with nigel? ima just start download tonite and go to sleep, thanks for hosting. cuz i want to watch it!


 your choice...both are good.

Nigel was a discovery channel
Wolves was IMAX

make sense?..its kinda late and i'm tired.


----------



## killfishykill (Jan 13, 2004)

haha koo ima dl both if i have the time then


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

fingers crossed


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

i think i killled the server :S


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

web site not responding.

Gutted.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Just about half of the file downloaded, I will wait patiently and hope things are up & running again.


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

There you go guys.

I work all day long now, so I can't keep tabs on it as much as before. If it goes down during the day, it'll have to wait till about this same time. But feel free to pm me to let me know its down.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

thank you


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

mstrmind said:


> There you go guys.
> 
> I work all day long now, so I can't keep tabs on it as much as before. If it goes down during the day, it'll have to wait till about this same time. But feel free to pm me to let me know its down.










Thanks mstrmind! I just downloaded the file, and can't wait to watch it! You are the MAN! Thanks agian!


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Got it down loading right now thanks so much.


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

You better look @ this


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Neo said:


> You better look @ this


Dude that is funny as hell. How can it to do that on my computer???


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Piromaniac said:


> Neo said:
> 
> 
> > You better look @ this
> ...


 Hunh??? do what?


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks alot asswhole it made me quit the download. PRICK


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> Thanks alot asswhole it made me quit the download. PRICK


 sorry what??


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks again m8 got them in... :smile:

and rbp3rbp3 we talked about a download program for 3 pages and still you just download without it, dont blame mstrmind for you mistake...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

would i be able to save it to my comp, then save it to a cd to watch load free and not have it be wasting 550mb on my comp


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

yes. just use a program such as download accelerator.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

and after that you can burn it on a cd


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> Thanks alot asswhole it made me quit the download. PRICK


 The server went down retard. Stop whining.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Thank you mstrmind,

alot of the members here were looking for these vids. Really appreciate it


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> Thank you mstrmind,
> 
> alot of the members here were looking for these vids. Really appreciate it


 It hasn't been a problem at all. Yet some of the guys, mainly 00nothing, has found a bunch of free items for me so that I can start up my own tank seeing as I don't have one.

I never expected anybody to do such a thing for me when I hosted the vids. This is by far the best online forum community I've come across. P-Fury Rocks.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

mstrmind said:


> Pizzo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you mstrmind,
> ...


 I read that thread about getting you a used tank and stuff for free...

I'm glad they followed through with it! Weclome to the hobby!!!









As for the guys who gave up some of their equipment:


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> mstrmind said:
> 
> 
> > Pizzo said:
> ...


 Welcome to the hobby indeed. If its like any other hobby, it will consume most of my time and money...hahahaha. Beats watching TV.


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

where did it go ive got 86% and 78% now its telling me that your gone


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

now your rejecting me


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

burningman said:


> now your rejecting me


 hahaha...rejecting, nope.

We've been having some issues here with our router. It likes to reset at random times for no reason at all. Just sit tight and I'm usually pretty good about getting it back up and running asap. I promise you'll get the vids.

Feel free to pm if there are any problems.


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

I apriciate it. Wish I had the $$ to send you something as well (just got into the hobby 5 wks ago)


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

anyone got this vid on Kazza?

send me a pm with your username, thanks


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=71862


----------

